# cleaning acrylic tanks



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

What is the best way to clean the inside and outside of a large acrylic tank? This is after water and fish have been added.

Thanks


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

For Acrylic tanks, or Acrylic in general I would suggest a two system cleaning.
(Items Needed)
Very fine soft leather (Felt can be used but normally bunches and will then scratch)

SUPER soft sponge.

First soak the leather for about 30 minutes so that it fully absorbs and enlarges. Then slowly go in circles(clockwise, several circles before moving) with almost no pressure on the glass. (This will remove all particles that can scratch and will help buff out minor scratches)

Then use the sponge (again circles counter clockwise[just the opposite direction of what you were doing]) for doing the outside of the Acrylic I use a mix of water and lemon juice with a little vinegar to keep streek free.


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

magic eraser inside the tank.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

with water and fish in it?



4ptbuck said:


> magic eraser inside the tank.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

couch said:


> with water and fish in it?


no dont do that


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Replacement Pad Kit (Acrylic) for Algae Free Piranha & Hammerhead Magnet


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I use a "Magic Eraser in my 14 gallon Acrylic tank with the fish in it and had no complications.
I have done it 3 or 4 times in the last 3 months.

I also use it in my Glass tanks.

Make sure you use the original formulation without any additives.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

They do sell acrylic cleaner. I bought abottle of Coralife 10 years ago and still has it. Great for cleanign other acrylic items as well. Industrial Plastic should also have something.


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

magic eraser, with fish in it.
It has no chemicals, and is a super fine abrasive. 
I do it weekly in my 150g


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

What is in magic eraser if there are no chemicals? How does it work?



4ptbuck said:


> magic eraser, with fish in it.
> It has no chemicals, and is a super fine abrasive.
> I do it weekly in my 150g


----------



## 4ptbuck (May 8, 2010)

it's just a sponge that is a super fine abrasive. Kinda 'foamy'. It the cats meow for tanks, glass or acrylic. Dasio (sp?) has long sticks for cheap.


----------

